# Vet off work reptile rescue



## Green214 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi all. 
Ive had to come out of work as a veterinarian nurse to support my young disabled son. I am finding I have a lot of spare time on my hands and with having friends and family bringing their animals to me for care due to my husband being a vet I figured instead I could try and make a difference. Seen as though me and my husband have dedicated our lives to animals. 
I currently own 4 snakes, 2 dogs and tropical fish and with my husband being a vet they are all in very good healthy conditions. 
I had an idea to create some form of reptile rescue and/or boarding when owners are on holidays etc. 
There’s nothing like this within miles of me. 
Do you all think it’s a good idea or am I just in a fantasy land. My husband thinks it’s a great idea but I thought I’d get some other opinions from local people and people on here. 
Thank you very much and lovely to meet you all as I am new here. 
My snakes are called 
Lenny
Kenny
Benny 
And Winny 
Thank you again


----------



## Green214 (Nov 16, 2017)

Please ignore spelling mistakes my phone autocorrects all the time and the mobile version of this is not great. I will correct it all on my laptop tomorrow


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Wishing to help unwanted and neglected animals is admirable - indeed I have been fortunate to assist with the rehoming of several animals over the years. 

I stopped doing this about 10 years ago as my collection grew and the species I kept become more and more rare. 

It is important (not that I am insulting your intelligence) to approach this with your eyes WIDE open. For me the three main issues were: 

1. Disease Transmission - even though you may observe strict quarantine protocol the risk of disease transmission is ever present - the more animals you take in the harder it is to find space to safely isolate each and every animal. 

For me the risk was simply too great and the health of my existing animals too important to bring in animals of dubious origin and health.

2. Cost - we all know that to house animals properly can be expensive and in some case animals may require intensive and extensive vet treatment - obviously this may not be an issue for you given you and your husbands vocation. 

Sometimes in my desire to help an unwanted or neglected animal I had to actually travel to pick it up, my car doesn't run on fresh air so although the odd pick up isn't an issue over the course of the year this soon adds up.

Also, because there is no such thing (in the eyes of the law) as a rescue centre it is difficult to find or seek funding for the continued costs of helping these abandoned animals. 

3. Enjoyment - kudos to anyone who can take on animals without any bias. By its very nature you have no control over the animals you are asked to look after - for me the majority (95%) of species were Red Eared Terrapins, Green Iguanas, Bosc Monitors and large Boids - given the choice I would not keep any of these species.

It can be hard enough to ask a friend or family member to look after your own animals when you go away but to ask them to look after (as in my case) animals that were sick, large and / or aggressive isn't fair. 

The time I spent looking after these animals was time I wasn't looking after my own animals which meant I began to resent them (the animals I took in) and their previous owners. My attitude towards fellow keepers was skewed as you routinely see the worst of the worst and it can be difficult to remain positive. 

As an alternative, why not build up a database of existing keepers in your area who keep certain species. Ask them what animals they could reasonably house if needs be. Then when you get someone looking to rehome a Green Iguana for example, you already know keepers of this species and know that the animal will receive the best of care? Maybe in return offer this individual any vet treatment at cost price? 

You may (or may not know) that a new animal rehoming centre is being built in the grounds of Hadlow College in Kent to deal with the very issue of sick, neglected or unwanted animals? Again, if you decide not to take on any animals yourself maybe you would like to volunteer your time or expertise to this venture? 

For me, I often go out of my way to help people but ultimately I do not take on any new animals. Nowadays I would much rather give a monthly donation through my wages to the SSPCA and direct anyone looking to rehome an animal their details.

Hope this helps but as someone who has been there, done that and got the sh!t soaked t-shirt it turned out to be more trouble from a personal point of view, and something I would not wish to do again.


----------



## Terryb (Feb 10, 2018)

*great idea*

I think it is a great idea, my advice is you need to advertise it well to succeed. try Facebook local radio is another good outlet, push your qualifications to the hilt. people will pick you above others just for that.
If you plan to do it as a business don't forget every phone call and letter takes time cost this in to your pricing. Most people do not and that is where they fail, Re homing is a hard task master, my grandson is a veterinary nurse and he is the reason i am on this forum today
:no1:


----------

